# Guide: How to Un-Root the Stratosphere



## Skylinez

Hello i am making this because I haven't seen anyone make a guide on how to correctly Remove Root from the Stratosphere.

This is all credited to KnightCrusaders method on his Root guide.( it was a short response many people can pass over)

*ONLY SHOULD BE USED IF ROOTED USING KNIGHTCRUSADERS METHOD which can be found here:*
http://rootzwiki.com...r-stratosphere/

OK these Are the steps.

Step 1:Go to The root of your system and go to bin (use a program like Root browser lite,Root Explorer,etc)

Step 2: Delete: SU, and busybox.

Step 3:then go back and go to app

Step 4: Delete superuser.apk

Step 5:Then flash the* stock-zimage *you can get from Knight crusaders root guide using heimdall.

(As of right now their is no way to reset the Flash counter that i know of but i'm sure the wonderful devs are working on it.)

I know nothing could go wrong doing this im sure but i am not responsible for anything that happens to your phone neither is Knight Crusader.


----------



## DemoManMLS

For those wanting to go back to stock unrooted ROM - http://rootzwiki.com/topic/22379-rom-stock-ei2-recovery/


----------

